# New Puppy?



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
I desperately seeking a new puppy for my agility trainings. If You have any info about good breeders, who have dogs with good temperament please give mi a link, here or on priv if it's not allowed here. 

My Kimi is now 6 years old so its good time to start working with new dog, but here in Poland there is "poodle desert"  
I bought her from Czech Kennel, which I will not recomand, because my dog has Legg-Perthes disease at 7 months, and her brother heavy hip dysplasia 
So now the most important for me is to find healthy dog with good temperament. 

I'm looking for a miniature poodle (up to 35cm), and it would be good if SHE was black))

Thanks for any help


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, really nothing?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not a problem, PATI.  

We're just on our 2nd cup of morning coffee over here. Maybe just waking up on the West Coast.  lol

By the time u get up tomorrow morning *yr time* there may be some answers here.


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Not a problem, PATI.
> 
> We're just on our 2nd cup of morning coffee over here. Maybe just waking up on the West Coast.  lol
> 
> By the time u get up tomorrow morning *yr time* there may be some answers here.


Oh, I know what You're talking about......some about 12 hours ago I've been in Chicago.....now I'm not sure if I,m tired or not......

Waiting for propositions I'm hungry for new puppy....:amen:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome.....yes it is Sunday morning here and everyone is sort of slow. Are there many breeders in Poland, etc.? I would just be sure to limit your checking to those who health test, for sure, and those who title their dogs in agility, show, etc., for starters. Good luck.


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Welcome.....yes it is Sunday morning here and everyone is sort of slow.


But take a look at the date of my first post... it wasn't yesterday....

Never mind. I'll be gratefull for any links.....:airplane:

Countryboy:

My doughter asked me: why she's on Your pfoto? )


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know of anything in Poland. If you were planning a trip to North America I am sure we would be of more help. 

Sorry!


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

bellalisa said:


> If you were planning a trip to North America I am sure we would be of more help.


I am in North America twice a month......is that enouhg?


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you visit the same place or is it different locations? If it is the same place, you could possibly look up the poodle club for that area and then find breeders that meet the criteria that you want. That is how a lot of us found the breeders we chose. Hope this helps! Once you narrow it down I'm sure we could help you out a little more.


----------



## bellalisa (Oct 13, 2012)

PATIszon said:


> I am in North America twice a month......is that enouhg?


You never said that- It sounded like you were looking in Poland. 

Where do you come to?

This one is in Connecticut-- she breeds for conformation and agility- many agility champions from this breeder. I have my mini poodle from there. He is 9 now.

http://www.songbirdpoodles.com/


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I only am up on standard poodles, you could send a message to Tortoise, she has a working mini poodle and may know of people breeding good lines for agility.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You should check with Estelle (Safranne Poodles) Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN

She specializes on performance minis … not black though. I know she has puppies on the ground.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Schnauzerpoodle - I checked out the breeder's website. Beautiful poodles!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Schnauzerpoodle - I checked out the breeder's website. Beautiful poodles!


Beside all the extensive testings (health and temperament) she does on her dogs, I like how informative her website is - with all the OFA numbers, pedigrees, etc. … and of course all the effort and time Estelle puts in her dogs (agility, obedience and conformation). She has silver and silver-beige so I have to admit that I might be biased 

@OP - Just went through my list and there's another mini breeder who does agility and she specializes on black too. Check out Eaglehill eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - About Us Debbie also health & temperament tests her dogs and I think she starts clicker-training her puppies too.


----------



## PATIszon (Nov 17, 2011)

bellalisa said:


> This one is in Connecticut-- she breeds for conformation and agility- many agility champions from this breeder. I have my mini poodle from there. He is 9 now.
> 
> Home Page


Thank You all !!! You are very helpfull!
I'll write to them.

(Usually I fly to New York and Chicago.....)


----------

